# bridge of boats



## vincix

Încerc să găsesc un corespondent în limba română pentru „bridge of boats”. Am găsit acest link pe wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontoon_bridge, dar evident, varianta în limba română e inexistentă. În franceză văd că îi spune pont flottant. Poate ăsta ar fi un indiciu pentru termenul din română. Să fie ponton flotant sau ceva similar?


----------



## farscape

Pod de pontoane mi se pare OK, nu zici?

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

Da, pare o idee foarte bună. Eu nu auzisem de sintagma asta până acum, dar și pe google pare să fie... relevantă 

Mulțumesc!


----------



## misadro

Expresia este ... _pod de vase ...  _


----------



## farscape

Amândouă expresiile sunt "corecte" după dicţionare, varianta cu pontoane se pare că e ceva mai de nouă...

dexonline: "*POD ~uri* _n_. ... *~ de vase* (_sau_ *de pontoane*) pod improvizat care are platforma montată pe ambarcații ancorate."
ziare.ro: multe articole cu "pod de pontoane" - instalate de armată (pontonieri)
wiki: "A *pontoon bridge* or *floating bridge* or *bridge of boats* is a bridge that floats on water and in which barge- or boat-like pontoons support the bridge deck and its dynamic loads..."

Same difference ca să zic aşa... 

Later,
.


----------

